# USU vs Utah



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

13-0, USU with 1 minute left in the first half?
[attachment=0:18m2g66q]laughing at you dog.jpg[/attachment:18m2g66q]


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Utes got trashed by a WAC team!

[attachment=0:462wodyk]laughing russian.gif[/attachment:462wodyk]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, red bubba fans :?: and cougarfans are excited tonight. 

Fair enough. Props to the Aggies. You deserved this one. :O||: 




I'm sure we'll have plenty to say about the Utes in the upcoming week.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Aggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it would be classless to jump on the hate wagon. What a game, I didn't see that coming until they were up 13-0. Any takers on the ewts starting 1-4? I would take a piece of that action. Can we finally retire or just expel Wynn? Ole Whit does tell the truth sometimes, he was honest about Hayes being a major improvement, he looked like the first string to me regardless of Wynn's health status.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> by Catherder » Fri Sep 07, 2012 11:24 pm
> 
> Wow, red bubba fans and cougarfans are excited tonight.


This Cougar fan is also an Aggie fan. It's at least equal. I went to Utah State and live in Aggie country. The football up here hasn't been a lot to cheer about in the last decade until this last year. 

I grew up going to BYU games and have tried to divorce myself as a BYU fan on numerous occasions. Can't do it. They are like that old girlfriend that you just know is wrong for you but for some reason you just keep getting back together.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats to Utah ST for showing up and taking care of business. It's to bad Jordan Wynn needs to get hurt before the Utes taking him out of the game. Hayes or Wilson should have started this game. I know should have would have could have hahaha. Hopefully the Utes will use this loss to fire them up with anger and take it out on their next opponents.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

What a fun game to be at! We camped out the night before with the HURD, it was a great atmosphere. It's awsome to see how much Coach Anderson has turned that program around. Very uncharacteristic of the Utes to have as many mistakes as they did.

This was the last play of the game, kind of a cool angle to see it at. It was recorded on my phone so it isn't the best but you get the jist.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I did a straight bet on USU, and I predicted a 21-20 USU win. I am feeling pretty good right now, USU looked good, but what impressed me more than anything is they did not give up or lose it in the end like they have traditionally done. That is a credit to coach Anderson. I was at that game and I haven't seen the crowd that energized ever.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great win for the Aggies! Well played!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am an Aggie- Loved the defensive skeem Anderson put out there but don't tell me you didn't start thinking about the Auburn game. the bowl game or any of 2 or 3 others last year when Anderson called a short run play on third and 3 with a few minutes left in the game. Rather than trying to ice it again we looked at stalling it out.
It will come back to haunt us like it did last year if we don't quit it. There was no reason for not running the option on that play.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Packfish said:


> I am an Aggie- Loved the defensive skeem Anderson put out there but don't tell me you didn't start thinking about the Auburn game. the bowl game or any of 2 or 3 others last year when Anderson called a short run play on third and 3 with a few minutes left in the game. Rather than trying to ice it again we looked at stalling it out.
> It will come back to haunt us like it did last year if we don't quit it. There was no reason for not running the option on that play.


Agreed. They get ahead and get way to conservative - especially on 3rd down. Keep doing what was working. I thought a change in the OC would help... We'll see how the rest of the season goes.


----------

